# Caravan Club Travel Insurance



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, Phoned Caravan Club on Tuesday to arrange our travel insurance, £212 for 8 weeks, vehicle and personal cover, documents arrived today. Well done CC.
curlyboy


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Why phone you can do it all on their web site  

peedee


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Their service is brilliant too. We had cause to get their help in the past and they were wonderful after 2 major incidents several years apart. Worth every penny!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hi curlyboy 
I presume you mean breakdown insurance? The mayday scheme in CC? Was other personal stuff included, like travel cover, illness etc? 

If it's travel insurance it sounds expensive, unless you've got known medical conditions, if it's breakdown insurance. price is good assuming full continental cover, but why for 8 weeks, ours is year round through RAC arrival. :?:


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Their (CC) Red Pennant policy covers breakdown of both vehicle, internal equipment eg fridge etc, health cover and such things as lost documents and they will transport spares out to you and arrange repatriation. Have a look on their website - a worthwhile expense!


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

:idea: Yes I agree as a package it is excellent. I like it because they do the lot and you only have to call one telephone number for any help be it vehicle or medical. Also they have links to other country breakdown services to assit beside the road. They cover most declared pre-existing conditions. Only one claim in 12 years and it was settled very efficiently. :wink:


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

I had CC Red Penant for years and like many I had the annual policy however I have now changed as our MH was outside the limits of their policy.

Check up on wieght and length of MH declared as CC won't cover you over 3850kgs, over 7mtrs long or 3 mtrs high. They will accept additional length at £21 per week per mtr however there is no room for weight over 3850kgs

Regarding price - personally I think £212 for 8 weeks is expensive (they do offer a good service though) as by comparrison you can get a full year European recovery for ANY MH for £85 through Saga and full year health insurance for two through Tesco for around £60 (no existing health conditions)


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Trouble is, in my experience, it is not like for like. CC insurance covers much more than most.

peedee


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

peedee said:


> Trouble is, in my experience, it is not like for like. CC insurance covers much more than most.
> 
> peedee


I for one would like to see that the "differences" are as I can't find anything that was of any significance. In theory the CC have had more experience than most if not all so they should have an edge - just can't find it


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well a well acceptrd one seems to be recovery of dogs back to the UK and a more comprehensive chauffeur service, especially useful if the only driver is incapacitated. 

I won't touch saga with a barge pole for any insurance but that is only because they upset me on two occasions a few years back. They don't want to know unless you are 100 percent fit. 

CC club insurance valid until your 80 too, not all are. 

Those are the ones I recall from the comparisons I have done. 

peedee


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*CCClub travel*

Hi, yes this is for full travel insurance for our trip to france soon. We have used the RAC cover scheme as well, but not as comprehensive, used it as our Merc 608 was too old for most other schemes.
curlyboy
Venwood, I have declared to them the weight of the MH as 3900kg, they have accepted this.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Do other schemes cover all the internal workings of the MH as Red Pennant does? They have sent pumps out to us in the past.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I think if you need to have internal pieces shipped out to you e.g. a control unit for the electrics, then CC would be much more likely to get it right, I am not even sure that others would do that as part of their service.

My late father-in-law said "only a rich man can afford to buy cheaply" - something that we have come to appreciate during times when we have been let down by "cheaper" alternatives, e.g. the warranty offered on our MH by the dealer. Cheaper often means much more small print and many more exclusion clauses which you only find out when it is too late.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

*Re: CCClub travel*



CurlyBoy said:


> Venwood, I have declared to them the weight of the MH as 3900kg, they have accepted this.


I was going to mention this earlier but you've pipped me to the post.

I changed vans 1/2 way through their policy to a 3900kg van and they accepted cover for the heavier van but they wouldn't send written confirmation for some reason, they just add the vehicle weight to your notes.
I've since changed to Comfort Insurance purely because I got a deal that suited me better on renewal.

Pete


----------



## tikki (May 13, 2005)

Vennwood said:


> Check up on wieght and length of MH declared as CC won't cover you over 3850kgs, over 7mtrs long or 3 mtrs high. They will accept additional length at £21 per week per mtr however there is no room for weight over 3850kgs


We're 3850kg and 7.43 metres and the CC cover us.
In 2006 a CV joint failed (18 month old van!) in France and Red Pennant were excellent. We were recovered to a nearby site within an hour and transported to a local Peugeot dealer a couple of days lated for the parts to be fitted.

The renewal details clearly show our length as 7.43 metres so I'm not sure what the max length is that they cover.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: CCClub travel*



peejay said:


> I changed vans 1/2 way through their policy to a 3900kg van and they accepted cover for the heavier van but they wouldn't send written confirmation for some reason, they just add the vehicle weight to your notes.
> I've since changed to Comfort Insurance purely because I got a deal that suited me better on renewal.
> 
> Pete


Ah - that was the start of my problems when my renewal policy came through showing length as 7 mtrs and when I rang they said no problem it is noted however when I asked for it in writing that was when the trouble started and they would not confirm it.

I took the view that if they were not prepared to put it in writing then all may not be well if I had a problem as the worded policy would be the legal position not some phone call agreement


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*red pennant*

cc. red pennant looks ok but dont get stuck in a field as we did last year,well bogged down stayed for the night then rang red pennant in the morning,young lady told me sorry but we dont cover that you should not have gone into the field??had to get depannage breakdown truck to tow us off charge euros 85.Better to check what they dont cover.I have taken out red pennant for many years and the first time i needed them i was not covered so no more. :x


----------

